# NJ State BBQ Championship 7/10-12



## lucc (Jun 5, 2009)

The annual NJ State BBQ Championship is coming up soon. July 10-12 in North Wildwood, NJ. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*Welcome to the New Jersey State Barbecue Championship℠ Home Page. This is the Tenth Year for the Barbecue Championship held in the resort town of North Wildwood, New Jersey. *
http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## ismoker (Jun 5, 2009)

BBQ and the jersey shore women 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Start practacing on that black R2D2 smoker son I know you can win this


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 9, 2009)

I want a Death Star Grill!!!


----------



## lucc (Jul 9, 2009)

Tomorrow it all begins, mouth watering ribs/pulled pork and brisket. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I might die from a meat overdose this weekend. I'm also fishing in a flounder tournament on Saturday down there. They probably are firing up their smokers right now!!!!


----------



## rdowens (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll be down there Sunday, I believe.  Judging is Sunday.  Saturday there is a chili competition in Millville.


----------



## lucc (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome, I've been going the last couple of years, can't wait. I got to get some smoked turkey legs too.


----------



## rdowens (Jul 13, 2009)

Had a wonderful time here today.  I took lots of photographs and some video.

Enjoy.


----------



## lucc (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I went to the NJ BBQ event on Saturday. Great atmosphere, weather, music, beer, etc. However when it came time for the BBQ I was not impressed. We got some racks, pulled pork sandwiches and brisket sandwiches. When we ate the ribs everyone immediately said that the ones I smoked last week were better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was not impressed by the pulled pork or brisket either. Now it could have been just the stand we decided to order from or that I am a great smoker/cooker.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 13, 2009)

We've gone the past few year but missed this year.  The actual championship food isn't what you're eating.  You've got all of those vendors there that are producing large quantities so are gong for quantity vs. quality.  I was never impressed with anything that was from the vendors.  What I really enjoyed was being able to walk through the competitors area and checking out how they were plating and different rigs and such.  

The two things I really liked there as far as food, was a roasted corn guy and an old fashioned soda "jerk".   Plus it's close enought to hit the boards for a slice of Mack's pizza and a funnel cake!!


----------



## lucc (Jul 13, 2009)

My thoughts too, but still....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mack's pizza is one of the best around. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I thought the beer stands were pretty nice too.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 13, 2009)

We will just go with you being a damn good smoker.

I completely forgot that was this past weekend, don't think I would have been able to make it anyway, maybe on Sat. but I guess I'm glad I didn't bother to go, especially if things weren't all that great.
Shame you couldn't eat competitors items, that probably would have been pretty good.
Get any pics of the event?


----------



## lucc (Jul 13, 2009)

Totally forgot to take more pics but here is one of the stands with the line that was 2 blocks long!!!
Attachment 21912


----------



## jolojim (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys when is the annual NJ State BBQ Championship coming for this year 2009? And where is the venue for the championship? I  wish I could go their and watch the championship.



_________________
Travel ins


----------



## franknfurter (Oct 16, 2009)

It's held every year in North Wildwood usually on the weekend falling nearest to July 11th.
http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## warthog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes the wife and I tried Butch's and were not impressed. He shows how proudly he beat Bobby Flay but Flay ain't no BBQ-er. We looked at each other They were OK, well mine made at home  tasted better then his championship ribs. Could be because he was just mass producing them for profit. We will be back next year (2010).


----------

